# Help on ID of kids bike.



## Mark Johnston (Mar 8, 2019)

My friend asked me to fix this up for her grandchild & I became curious as to what it is. Someone repainted it previously.
Thanks


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2019)

Lookin at the fork I would think it is just a common ,newer bike from a big box store. If it is just go to a LBS and see if they have some old wheels that were thrown out. Fix it up with a fresh paint job and make a little kid happy.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 9, 2019)

I've seen plenty of this frame design from when I worked in a bicycle shop. As I recall they are China made and from approximately around 1990. Just an inexpensive child bike, nothing more. Go ahead and fix it up for your friend and let the grandchild have fun riding it.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 9, 2019)

Rambler said:


> I've seen plenty of this frame design from when I worked in a bicycle shop. As I recall they are China made and from approximately around 1990. Just an inexpensive child bike, nothing more. Go ahead and fix it up for your friend and let the grandchild have fun riding it.




Ok, I have all of the parts. I was just curious about its origin. 
I was thinking it might be Japanese as it has the same crankset style, seatpost clamp, and other details as my Yamaha Moto-Bike.
Thanks


----------

